# Configurer Gmail



## robroz (30 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour
J'ai un compte gmail. J'ai configuré l'accès POP et le logiciel MAIL de mon ibook. Je peux envoyer des mails, mais si je veux récupérer mes nouveaux messages, ce messages d'erreur revient toujours.

The POP server ?pop.gmail.com? rejected the password for user ?robertrozine@gmail.com?

Please re-enter your password, or cancel.

J'ai réentré mon code et verifier les paramètres mais rien ne change.
Est-ce qq a une idée?


----------



## rezba (30 Octobre 2005)

Va dans ton compte gmail, par l'interface web. Dans tes "settings", regarde les options de l'onglet "Forwarding & POP".
L&#224;, tu as un tuto pour cocher les bonnes cases et configurer ton client email.


----------



## robroz (31 Octobre 2005)

Merci 
Mais j'ai déjà suivi les instructions, et revérifiées le tout, 

le message 
The POP server ?pop.gmail.com? rejected the password for user ?robertrozine@gmail.com?

Please re-enter your password, or cancel. 

revient toujours. Que faire?


----------

